# LGBT A family through adoption or fostering



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

A family through adoption or fostering thread


----------



## Spangley (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooh a thread for us but maybe we're alone


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

spangley i'm here - twas just waiting for someone else to post before i outed myself  

we sent off our forms last week    am so glad there is another 'rainbow family' adopting on FF...

i chat on the adoption thread too - i think all the adoption folks are straight couples though  

anyway, hello   looking forward to getting to know you 

ritz.


----------



## Spangley (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi there Ritzi, we're going to make our application in January as it will be a full year then since my last IVF cycle and I want to give myself a good long time off. We're applying through Tower Hamlets and have had an initial discussion with them following a few meetings with two other London boroughs and two charities while we made up our mind who to proceed with. TH have been really welcoming and well-organised so far so we're looking forward to moving onto the next stage with them.

Once we're further down the line I'll probably post on the other threads too but I've been having time away from FF as it's been so associated with some bad times.

But...I'm moving through those now and looking to the future

All the best

xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

spangly

nice to hear from you....

i've felt the same about FF at time   so i understand. Hoping you are getting through those times now  

we're adopting through barnados as we want a sibling group - and they seems to specialize in that area. LIke you were just at the beginning - it's exciting isn't it  

i'm a loiterer so here if you ever wanted to pop in and say hi  

ritz.


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Spangley and Ritzi!  Please keep us posted on how it's all going for you both.  Spangley - that's exactly what my friends who've adopted a little girl did, they tried various agencies and several Boroughs and picked who they wanted to go with.  It's a good attitude to have.


----------

